# 2017 new Rage "Trypan"



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone have any details on this? It is a varition of the hypodermic. Just saw it in a video John Dudley posted, looks like back edges are serrated for some reason. I am guessing possible different deployment sizes? Didnt turn anything up when I googles it.

https://www.facebook.com/john.dudley.92775/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just saw it on his instagram he said something about it being titanium and having a new collar design I think.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I saw that as well just forgot to mention it. Wonder how much $ they will want for these since they are made from titanium. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Chinese will probably have them on eBay before ATA even ends.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quick search


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol, $55 for 3, and the collar is one and done...


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

LOL always trying to come up with some new angle to sell a product

some of yall might run to the stores to getum....but Im not paying $20 a piece for any broadhead if I dont have to


----------



## Skull10 (Dec 3, 2016)

You are going to need some serious KE to punch that through a dear.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

That price point is stupid.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Skull10 said:


> You are going to need some serious KE to punch that through a dear.


You mean my RTH Diamond whatever lackage I bought at Cabelas at 50lbs with 300gr arrows isnt enough? These were the most expensive broadheads, I just figured they were the best...

Here come the 2017 AT "I need help tracking" threads.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I Can't wait for the "generic" version.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking forward to shooting this one. Penetration with Rage has never been a problem for me.


----------



## Ubnj1011 (Aug 23, 2016)

I like the extremes could have made a rage commercial with the doe I shot last week. She went 10 yards and fell over, I will check these out though.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Blackeagle1 said:


> Chinese will probably have them on eBay before ATA even ends.


Trypan almost sounds Chinese. Making they're getting a jump on the aftermarket knockoffs!


----------



## stickbowbandit (Oct 8, 2014)

Hopefully they hold up better than the extremes! Not impressed with them at all!

Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

I have bought so many cheap steelheads, montecs, over the years. Also recently chinadermics I could never spend more than $3/head again.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

That price is crazy.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

the price is cheaper that I thought for Ti. I was thinking $70 to $80 a 3 pack. If they would offer replacement blades for a real price, say $3 per set in a 10 pack or 25 pack or something like that I would buy them. Otherwise I will stay with my regular heads. As it is now, not likely to try these


----------



## Grey Duck (Sep 21, 2013)

Almost $20 for basically a one and done head would be hard to pay, unless they perform. I guess we will see!


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dud just shot a nice buck with one tonight. Just watched the recovery on FB live. It went about 30 yards and died.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Blackeagle1 said:


> Chinese will probably have them on eBay before ATA even ends.


Hope so....


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Liking the ferrule design!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks sweet to me! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Looking wicked!!!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Blackeagle1 said:


> Chinese will probably have them on eBay before ATA even ends.


Guaranteed


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Blackeagle1 said:


> Chinese will probably have them on eBay before ATA even ends.


We can only hope so.....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll give them a try , never had a penetration issue with any rage , match your bh to your set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Waiting for the "Chipan"...


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

BDHUNTR said:


> Trypan almost sounds Chinese.


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Rage will come out with a new head in 2018 called the Szhen Zhou


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Wish it was 2" cut. 2.5" is huge. I love the 2" hypo's.


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

bassmasterjk said:


> Wish it was 2" cut. 2.5" is huge. I love the 2" hypo's.


The add above says it has a 2" cutting diameter and a slap-cut entry hole in excess of 2.5". I'm not sure how a 2" dia. head can create a 2.5" hole. Unless maybe it enters at an angle?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

The same way the rest of the rages make 2.5"+ entrances, the blades almost lay flat on impact and the tip punctures the skin compressing it as the wide blades cut


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

River420Bottom said:


> The same way the rest of the rages make 2.5"+ entrances, the blades almost lay flat on impact and the tip punctures the skin compressing it as the wide blades cut


Good info. Thank you. I switched to the Hypos last year and I am 3 for 3 with them. Two does and a red fox. None of the shots were perfect so I have to give a lot of credit to the head.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Can't use them in MN, they're illegal with that cutting diameter.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, 1/8" away from being legal in Indiana...bummer


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

crankn101 said:


> Waiting for the "Chipan"...


[emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Can't use them in MN, they're illegal with that cutting diameter.


The cutting size is 2", isnt that all that matters? The 2.5" is becasue of how it enters, the cut size is still 2"


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

nrlombar said:


> The cutting size is 2", isnt that all that matters? The 2.5" is becasue of how it enters, the cut size is still 2"


You're correct. I didn't read close enough.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

so what are the "teeth" for? in case it doesnt get through and pulls out and cuts up more stuff on the back out?


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

I think the teeth were just strategic cut outs to get the broadhead to exactly 100 grains and give some sort of "deisgn" or "coolness" to it that separates it from the standard hypo

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

cadguy2 said:


> The add above says it has a 2" cutting diameter and a slap-cut entry hole in excess of 2.5". I'm not sure how a 2" dia. head can create a 2.5" hole. Unless maybe it enters at an angle?


It makes a bigger entry hole because it puckers the hose before the blades enter .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

nrlombar said:


> The cutting size is 2", isnt that all that matters? The 2.5" is becasue of how it enters, the cut size is still 2"


IDK what Minnesota's regs are, but in Indiana, broadheads have to have a minimum 7/8" profile.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Skull10 said:


> You are going to need some serious KE to punch that through a dear.


And, you will need a lawyer if you punch one through a "dear"! Ha... :wink:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I like big holes and I can not lie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll pass on these.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

km04 said:


> I'll pass on these.


I'll pass these through several deer vitals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Honestly for being a titanium version of a Rage I thought they would be $90 for a pack of 3. Those blades are pretty thick too. Not my cup of tea but I wouldnt hesitate to use them on just about anything.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

That's what I expected was $70-80$/3 seems like a titanium Hypo? Hypodermic Ti would've been a better name I feel too


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

That blade will be easier for our broadhead guide to hold to resharpen so guys that spend that kind of money per head can save on blades going forward.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> That blade will be easier for our broadhead guide to hold to resharpen so guys that spend that kind of money per head can save on blades going forward.


Tough to resharpen,when blades are bent and or broken...I'd imagine.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

spike camp said:


> Tough to resharpen,when blades are bent and or broken...I'd imagine.


Rage users make up a large segment of our customer base so some of the blades must be surviving.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

For those saying these are illegal in Indiana, please site your source. Expandables are legal and these are just fine, just like all the other Rage heads are as well as the countless other expendables on the market. 

Just quick measured my Rage Hypos and they are well under 7/8" when the blades are closed.


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Got ya, I saw 2.5" and assumed. Thank you!


cadguy2 said:


> The add above says it has a 2" cutting diameter and a slap-cut entry hole in excess of 2.5". I'm not sure how a 2" dia. head can create a 2.5" hole. Unless maybe it enters at an angle?


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Blackeagle1 said:


> Dud just shot a nice buck with one tonight. Just watched the recovery on FB live. It went about 30 yards and died.


Shoot them in the heart with any broadhead and that will happen...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

What's your state law for inflight measurment? Lots use rages including myself in my home state yet technically if Rage has a 3/4" cut inflight it's illegal it has to be 7/8"..... stupid? Yes 


QUOTE=cschwanz;1098890585]For those saying these are illegal in Indiana, please site your source. Expandables are legal and these are just fine, just like all the other Rage heads are as well as the countless other expendables on the market. 

Just quick measured my Rage Hypos and they are well under 7/8" when the blades are closed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## extreme11 (Oct 23, 2012)

what are the serated edges for on the back of blades?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesomeness in photos. That level of badassery that is so important now adays. It has to look wicked and match your face makeup.


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Awesomeness in photos. That level of badassery that is so important now adays. It has to look wicked and match your face makeup.


Quite a spokesman for your company. Im surprised anyone buys from you......excuse me, your FATHER. lol Dont you have some corn to throw out?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Awesomeness in photos. That level of badassery that is so important now adays. It has to look wicked and match your face makeup.


Wow , very professional !!! Just got added to the do not buy from list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bambikiller said:


> Wow , very professional !!! Just got added to the do not buy from list!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is a joke of a door to door gimmick peddlar......


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

Can't wait for the Chinese ones to come out on ebay..:darkbeer:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Rage users make up a large segment of our customer base so some of the blades must be surviving.


How many of your sharpeners have you sold, and how many have gone to hunters that are resharpening Rage broadheads after they've passed through an animal?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

BigWoods said:


> Quite a spokesman for your company. Im surprised anyone buys from you......excuse me, your FATHER. lol Dont you have some corn to throw out?


 LOL....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

***Grizz*** said:


> He is a joke of a door to door gimmick peddlar......


 I agree with grizz


Tim


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

spike camp said:


> How many of your sharpeners have you sold, and how many have gone to hunters that are resharpening Rage broadheads after they've passed through an animal?


Looks like you will be waiting awhile on those numbers. Just know its a large segment! Lol


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

jacobh said:


> What's your state law for inflight measurment? Lots use rages including myself in my home state yet technically if Rage has a 3/4" cut inflight it's illegal it has to be 7/8"..... stupid? Yes
> 
> 
> QUOTE=cschwanz;1098890585]For those saying these are illegal in Indiana, please site your source. Expandables are legal and these are just fine, just like all the other Rage heads are as well as the countless other expendables on the market.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is all I've been able to find in our regs. Expandables are legal here in Indiana and I'm pretty sure most of them are smaller than 7/8" when closed.

"The bow must have a pull of at least 35 pounds.
Arrows must be tipped with broadheads that are metal, metal-edged, or napped flint, chert or obsidian. Poisoned or exploding arrows are illegal."


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Really like the new swept back blade angle ..thicker blades and that the ferrel is made of Titanium ..also price was a surprise didn`t the last TI rage go for $80?
the blade angle on the Hypos was the only thing I didn`t like so much..I would pay $10 more for them if they also had sharper blades ..I wish they
would have called them Rage Razor and put a true razor's edge on them....


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

When 2 inches doesn't limit penetration enough go for 2.5!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

deadquiet said:


> When 2 inches doesn't limit penetration enough go for 2.5!


The slap cut is no different than the current rage Hypo, and I haven't had any problems getting pass throughs.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 24, 2003)

extreme11 said:


> what are the serated edges for on the back of blades?


That's so when you shoot a deer and get 4" of penetration it will cut more meat as the deer runs off with your arrow hanging out of it.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll stick with my trocars....much better head.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Supersteeb said:


> I'll stick with my trocars....much better head.


I think you meant much smaller , better is arguable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RublineRunner (Jan 5, 2017)

no thanks!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Can someone post the video of him killing the buck? Or maybe a wound pic? Many guys just won't use it because it says Rage.... fine by me I'll try them


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep just like Pa.... which technically makes them illegal but I don't think anyone is really going to enforce that



QUOTE=cschwanz;1098969681][/QUOTE]

This is all I've been able to find in our regs. Expandables are legal here in Indiana and I'm pretty sure most of them are smaller than 7/8" when closed.

"The bow must have a pull of at least 35 pounds.
Arrows must be tipped with broadheads that are metal, metal-edged, or napped flint, chert or obsidian. Poisoned or exploding arrows are illegal."[/QUOTE]


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is video he posted

https://www.facebook.com/john.dudley.92775/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

What the heck is a slap cut? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Saw the turkey kill but no deer. Thought someone said he killed a buck on vid?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

clafountain2 said:


> What the heck is a slap cut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upon initial impact " the slap" causes the blades swing out perpendicular to the ferrule causing a wider cut than the broadhead is in it's normal
fully open position.


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

highwaynorth said:


> Upon initial impact " the slap" causes the blades swing out perpendicular to the ferrule causing a wider cut than the broadhead is in it's normal
> fully open position.


Copy, I feel like they're just trying to make sales, can't blame them but I doubt you'll get better than the hypodermic, I feel rage needs to work on a new 3 blade design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryangreen93 (Feb 23, 2015)

Still a mechanical...


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I was hoping it was going to be 2.5" after the slap cut. I bet it will be a great head for those of us shooting a higher energy set up.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank god if it was a fixed head I'd pass



QUOTE=Ryangreen93;1098985881]Still a mechanical...[/QUOTE]


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Picture from DOD









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

A slightly improved hypo... Should be devistating and no worries on bent ferrules, thicker blades should be a huge improvement also, agreed with the above poster about the sharpness, if they addressed the sharpness it's going to be a heck of a head


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

River420Bottom said:


> A slightly improved hypo... Should be devistating and no worries on bent ferrules, thicker blades should be a huge improvement also, agreed with the above poster about the sharpness, if they addressed the sharpness it's going to be a heck of a head


I agree , I always take any hard and strop it until it pops hair , doesn't matter what head , I do this before it goes in my quiver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow!!!! That hole is nasty





nrlombar said:


> Picture from DOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks as though they will only be available in 100 grain to begin with. But it looks like they are going to offer a hypo plus+ in a 125 grain this year. If the trypan is available before the end of Feb. I would like to try and send one through a javelina. I will just add another 20 grain fact weight to my insert if I can get them, for now.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Looks as though they will only be available in 100 grain to begin with. But it looks like they are going to offer a hypo plus+ in a 125 grain this year.


Well that's sad , wonder if I can get the new thicker blades to fit my steel hypo ... hmmmmmnmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

bambikiller said:


> Well that's sad , wonder if I can get the new thicker blades to fit my steel hypo ... hmmmmmnmmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you would need to be able to get both the new blades and the new shock collar to fit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

nrlombar said:


> Looks like you would need to be able to get both the new blades and the new shock collar to fit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm sure if I can't personally figure it out the rest of team overkill will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

bambikiller said:


> I'm sure if I can't personally figure it out the rest of team overkill will
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to satisfy my own curiosity, why not up you insert weight and just shoot 100 grains heads, a lot more options in 100 grain. I know you overkill guys like overkill but I would think with heavier inserts/outserts you could get your weight up enough to even your liking.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

nrlombar said:


> Just to satisfy my own curiosity, why not up you insert weight and just shoot 100 grains heads, a lot more options in 100 grain. I know you overkill guys like overkill but I would think with heavier inserts/outserts you could get your weight up enough to even your liking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Throughout history we shoot a very heavy poundage and very heavy arrow weights and the 100 grain will bend on most heads . Especially aluminum . Never broke a steel hypo 100 grain but we don't shoot them , others have tho ... easiest answer would be we or I like a beefy ferrule 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

$55 for 3 broadheads:mg: supply and demand, soon archery will be for the rich only. Everything archery keeps going up, just like everything else in life. sign of the times


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

nrlombar said:


> Picture from DOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnarly


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

That's MSRP...which no one pays. Hypodermics MSRP is $50, but you can grab them on Amazon for $35. They'll be similarly priced I'm sure.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll give them a try.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

blakeman said:


> $55 for 3 broadheads:mg: supply and demand, soon archery will be for the rich only. Everything archery keeps going up, just like everything else in life. sign of the times


Actually cheaper than the last titaniums . Soooo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea the new G5 head is $54 I don't see a thread talking about how expensive they are. I love the looks of it but may stick to chiseltips


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am really pumped for this head


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

TimmyZ7 said:


> I am really pumped for this head


That sounds weird.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

TimmyZ7 said:


> I am really pumped for this head


I remember my first time.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

spike camp said:


> That sounds weird.


That's hilarious!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

spike camp said:


> That sounds weird.


I'm not surprised


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Hahaha you guys are killin me! Looks like a good head. Thicker blades and a stronger ferrule are always good, but I don't see huge advantages. Just a re-marketed stronger Hypo. Man the 125 grain Hypos aren't really a joke, never bent a ferrule or broke a blade, even on large boar hogs out of a 390 Solution crossbow.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

how about blade angle thats a huge difference ...


----------



## mknowlesus (Oct 5, 2016)

I shot a deer with these last week and I have to say they are expensive but pretty devastating. The one shot ferrule design is great IMO. No more dealing with spider clips and other stuff that makes it easier for the blades to deploy in quiver etc. This ferrule only goes on one way and you can't get it wrong, slips over blades and holds. I hit this deer in the heart and the arrow was stuck in him as he ran and kept slicing. The blades have a 2" cut but I ended up with 6 inches or more of slicing.


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

vicious hole


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

All I can tell you is that they are VERY effective...


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Yea the new G5 head is $54 I don't see a thread talking about how expensive they are. I love the looks of it but may stick to chiseltips


true about this BUT with one error. They come with a practice tip which is ballistically matched. I have tested this tip with many bows and crossbows and it does exactly what it says. Flies 100% with the broadhead. I even tested on some slightly untuned bows where it is common for field points to fly different than mechanical broadheads. I used the ballistic head and it did fly different than the field points, but guess what? It landed exactly where the deadmeat broadhead landed which means it really does fly like the broadhead which means NO more testing with the broadhead themselves and you can take that to the bank. So technically speaking, when you buy RAGE, you will need to shoot the actual broadhead to be sure exactly where it hits ruining a broadhead or at the very least causing you to sharpen it while with the deadmeat's you do not (effectively giving you one more broadhead than the Rage) I like both the Rage trypan and the deadmeats but the deadmeats blade retention system is better than the Rage and so is the practice tip, so while same price I think it is better value. Still, chinadermics are king if you want ultimate cheap but functional broadheads.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

No one will be whining about the price when they see their animal fall dead right in front of them. Ill pay an extra $5 bucks a head to not have to spend countless hours blood trailing...


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

When I last checked they were $38.50 free ship on Ebay.


----------

